# End of week 1 in bloom (I have no idea what I'm doing lol)



## TheNukeHead (Jul 15, 2021)

This my first grow so take it easy on me please! Master Kush "Madam" on the left Pineapple Chunk "Chunk" on the right. Not sure if it's just the strain or if I just suck at this but Chunk was the first to sprout and Madam has out grown her by quite a bit. Both were fed the same nutes and trained at the same time. I did just lollipop them before I flipped them so they are thinned out looking. How much more do you think they will actually grow? Do I need to go straight water with them at this point? Am I doing this all wrong?(most likely)


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 15, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Looking good my friend.


I will say I'm pretty sure I topped them to early so they didn't get as tall as would have liked.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2021)

Dont matter. They are yours and thats what counts.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice looking hybrids.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

Wait they will stretch


----------



## pute (Jul 16, 2021)

Why did you top them so soon?


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 16, 2021)

pute said:


> Why did you top them so soon?


I think I just got confused with info I was reading online. Not going to do anything until I ask you guys from now on


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 16, 2021)

leafminer said:


> Nice looking hybrids.


Thank you!


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Wait they will stretch


Oh that's great to hear. I think the Cal mag will really help too. Just got it today.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2021)

Yeah brother there is a lot of misinformation on the net.


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (Jul 17, 2021)

Are those 3 gallon pots? I’m approaching week 9 of flower!!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 17, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Are those 3 gallon pots? I’m approaching week 9 of flower!!


Leroy can you tag me and post a pic of your plants now on your grow page?


----------



## Bubba (Jul 17, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I will say I'm pretty sure I topped them to early so they didn't get as tall as would have liked.


Sort of depends what your after when you top.  Myself, for my purposes I wait.  The old view I was taught was top after the third leaf set, and so on how ever many times.  Nowadays, if I wanted a third leaf set cut, ( I don't, all that and more will evetually be cut away) I wait until say the 6th set then cut down to where you want. I usually want it to be higher than that, as the third set and any shoots from there will be removed, but you need some height first, or I "remove" the whole frigging plant! 

Doing it a little later, the plant has a much better root system than it had at the third set, and a much fatter stalk, which bulks up more after the cut. This also results in big, large stalk that are going to bear colas. Bigger this stem is, the bigger colas will be, and your now knarly fat stalks and stems can bear that weight.

Bubba


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Sort of depends what your after when you top.  Myself, for my purposes I wait.  The old view I was taught was top after the third leaf set, and so on how ever many times.  Nowadays, if I wanted a third leaf set cut, ( I don't, all that and more will evetually be cut away) I wait until say the 6th set then cut down to where you want. I usually want it to be higher than that, as the third set and any shoots from there will be removed, but you need some height first, or I "remove" the whole frigging plant!
> 
> Doing it a little later, the plant has a much better root system than it had at the third set, and a much fatter stalk, which bulks up more after the cut. This also results in big, large stalk that are going to bear colas. Bigger this stem is, the bigger colas will be, and your now knarly fat stalks and stems can bear that weight.
> 
> Bubba


I am noticing in the last couple day they have grown a bit taller. They are still stretching but they will never get to the height I wanted. Thank you for the advance my friend.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 17, 2021)

Leroythegoodboy said:


> Are those 3 gallon pots? I’m approaching week 9 of flower!!


Those are 5 gal But I just got bought 3 gallon for my autos I'm getting ready to start. Do you know anything about Mother Earths soil with coco and perlite? That's what I'm waiting on to start the new grow. From the very little I know it sounded good so I thought I would try it.


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 17, 2021)

Little baby buds  week to 2


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Leroy can you tag me and post a pic of your plants now on your grow page?


I would also like to see your week 9 ladies!


----------



## Bubba (Jul 18, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I am noticing in the last couple day they have grown a bit taller. They are still stretching but they will never get to the height I wanted. Thank you for the advance my friend.


By time stretch is done, they usually double in height from when flower starts.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 18, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I would also like to see your week 9 ladies!


Ha ha
I am still waiting to get my computer and files back which had all my grow journals on. Bastards still have it from when they raided ,But here is a friends 9 1/2 week flower pic


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 18, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Ha ha
> I am still waiting to get my computer and files back which had all my grow journals on. Bastards still have it from when they raided ,But here is a friends 9 1/2 week flower pic
> View attachment 275537


Beautiful!


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 19, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Beautiful!❤


I just went a little crazy for my budget! I'm hoping this pays off in big beautiful buds


----------



## TheNukeHead (Jul 21, 2021)

I got my Mars Hydro TSL 2000 early! All I can say is, I'm glad this thing has a dimmer


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

Now you are cooking!

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> I got my Mars Hydro TSL 2000 early! All I can say is, I'm glad this thing has a dimmer View attachment 275678
> View attachment 275679


I think by the time I read about you getting that tsl 2000 you already had it, but I hope you found the discount codes out there.
Most every reviewer on you tube has one, as does COCOforCannabis.  Only 5%, but what the hey?

This should work very well for you keep posting your results.  Mars Hydro tents are one of the better "inexpensive" tents, I've used a few of there 2x4x6 model. Again, find one of the 5% discount codes!

Bubba


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 1, 2021)

Week 4 of flower ( Master Kush & Pineapple Chuck)
					

The Chunk is getting so frosty. And the smell and the coloring it's living up to her name




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

